# Post Your Funniest Dog Photos



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

She likes to sit on the bottom step and play with her toys


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

This one gives me a chuckle


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

All my funny ones are on my other computer! and I don't have a clue how to transfer em! Besides it is totally dead!


----------



## BenCooper (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's my dopey boy.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

These are funny.
Will need to have a look in my photobucket.
I love the Pup on the step playing with the toys. lol
Adorable!


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

Skyla the hyena = skyena


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

This one always makes me laugh!

Ive got you now!!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Dillon telling me to hurry up and take the pic.
Cheeky wee so and so! lol









Daisy thought she made a cool ornament









Darla: ever so ladylike. lol









James Brown impression.









Misty smiling









That will for now, sorry so many. lol x


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

George i by far the funniest dog I have ever own, hes so dopey I have loads of funny pics of him, but the best one is this:

Watching the fairy!!










Charlie:

God only knows that he was doing, it looks quite creepy!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby helping himself to tea and he just likes being filthy digging :lol: and hiding from me


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

...........


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

German sheperds are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

The3DChis said:


> Dillon telling me to hurry up and take the pic.
> Cheeky wee so and so! lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I love all your pics they are brill, unfortunately i dont have a dog so cant contribute but please keep them coming. xx


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL cheers Rache!
It is one of my favs of the wee nutter too. haha!! x

Oh and i loved the pic of Billy with Vernon.
Vernon is so chilled, bless him. x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

This is the only funny one i have atm, none on this comp ill have to photobucket all my other pics
Jack enjoying cuddles


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL love Jack's upside down pic.
Ears flopping. haha!!
What a cutie!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Haha 
he does a fab Elvis impression too. ill have to post one later


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Since when do greyhounds like swimming?

George being a hippo:










he had to get in my car like this


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I have a fair few of Breeze 



What happens when you mix 10 year old girls and tolerant Labs?




Breeze's first night home, Scooter's horror is apparent!



Christmas is humiliating


Scooter can't escape a determined girl with a t-shirt either


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Taffy wearing earphones a hat glasses and licking his nose :thumbup:

and Hairy Lazy taffy


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

2 pups dressed up for Christmas piccies! NOT impressed!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

this a brill thread!!! really made me smile... :thumbup:

Kasper....









You can get dogs from B&Q now...


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven is the one in front with the crazy legs


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

"Oh bu**er!"


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

I have some funny pics of Holly but not Shadow

The pic of Holly asleep upside down is particually funny when I rotated the picture...as you can see


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a few


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Bruce is having one of his daily morning naps, no disturbing allowed!


----------

